# What A Difference, A Day Makes



## Meanderer (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2015)

awww she's soo lovely... and still going strong at 91 although very fragile she's still very beautiful.. here she is at her 90th Birthday party last year


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 12, 2015)

I always loved Doris Day movies.  My favorite is "That Touch of Mink" with Cary Grant. :love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2015)

[h=1]Doris Day TONIGHT SHOW (aired September 2, 1974)[/h]


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes Jim.
Now your talking.
Doris Day.
I just loved her in...
The Windy City !


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2015)

Here's Bobby Day


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2015)

[h=1]Doris Day - It's Magic - Romance on the High Seas (1949[/h]


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2015)

Me say day, me say day, me say daaaay oh


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 19, 2015)

Meanderer said:


>



Made me cry, Meanderer, but crying is remembering. Thank you for that.


----------



## venus (Sep 19, 2015)

Ah! Doris Day such talent and what a beautiful woman


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 19, 2015)

venus said:


> Ah! Doris Day such talent and what a beautiful woman



So just like you then Venus.
Just like you!
So.
Move Over Darling !


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 19, 2015)

Here's a silly question from a young kid who never really got into Doris Day ...

Is she related to Dennis Day?


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 19, 2015)

Although she certainly is sexy, my main response to Doris was always what a nice person.
Unfortunately, "nice" has somehow become an insult.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Here's a silly question from a young kid who never really got into Doris Day ...
> 
> Is she related to Dennis Day?



Nope Phil, totally unrelated


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2015)

Doris was the first of the "Girl next door".


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2015)

Every day can't be a Doris Day!


----------



## oldman (Sep 20, 2015)

Meanderer said:


>



I have wrote this before on this forum, but it's worth repeating. I once had Doris Day on one of my flights from Washington, D.C. back to L.A. This was back in the early 80's, well before 9/11 and when pilots would take a walk through the cabin now and then just to stretch their legs on long flights. I was able to sit and talk with Ms. Day for maybe 5 minutes, but quickly learned that she was one of the most gentlest, sweetest and kindest ladies that I had ever met and also very intelligent, as well. A lady of pure class. I told her how much I enjoyed her movies and music and she thanked me. She said that she often wondered if anyone ever listened to her singing. I am sure that she was trying to be a little silly.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2015)

oldman said:


> I have wrote this before on this forum, but it's worth repeating. I once had Doris Day on one of my flights from Washington, D.C. back to L.A. This was back in the early 80's, well before 9/11 and when pilots would take a walk through the cabin now and then just to stretch their legs on long flights. I was able to sit and talk with Ms. Day for maybe 5 minutes, but quickly learned that she was one of the most gentlest, sweetest and kindest ladies that I had ever met and also very intelligent, as well. A lady of pure class. I told her how much I enjoyed her movies and music and she thanked me. She said that she often wondered if anyone ever listened to her singing. I am sure that she was trying to be a little silly.


This one's from Doris, just for you, oldman!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2015)

Doris asks the musical question....Why-o?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 5, 2015)

*Oh Happy Day*


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 5, 2015)

The obvious song...


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2015)

This was one of the big song hits from Frank Loesser's "Guys And Dolls". Doris Day recorded this in Hollywood on September 13, 1950.


----------

